# Angelrute für Kinder?



## Spiderpike (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von Euch eine einigermassen anständige universal Kinderrute? Das Kind ist ca. 105 cm gross und ich würde gerne meine Shimano Symetr fj 500 dranmontieren. Ich suche schon seit längeren Kinderruten aber find nix passendes.
Eine Rutenlänge von 120 bis 140cm wäre glaube ich optimal.

Danke Euch|wavey:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Kleine Spinrute sollte doch recht universal sein.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Soll es was einfaches sein, was spielerisch das Anglen vermittelt oder was richtiges, was mit Papas HighTec-Rute mithält?

Wenn es was einfaches sein soll, kann ich dir ne einfache Telerute empfehlen wie z.B.

*CORMORAN Eurocor Tele Jet Mini Spin 10-30g WG
*

in 1,65 m.


Ist nicht so teuer und es ist nicht so ärgerlich, wenn sie im Spiel kaputt geht.


Die benutzt meine Tochter. Nach etwas Übung geht das ganz gut. Nur das Ausrichten der Ringe machte anfangs noch leichte Probleme. da war sie aber noch kleiner und jünger.


Angeltechnisch hält das Teil nen Regenbogner und nen Barsch problemlos aus.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*



http://www.baby-walz.de/Kinder-Angel-Set-835480.html

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/180959202936?lpid=106&chn=ps
#c


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Ich würde so einen 1,2m Quatsch lassen, es gibt aber eine brauchbare günstige spinne in 1,6m weiss nur nicht mehr welcher Hersteller.


----------



## vermesser (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Die ganze Fragestellung ist momentan noch sinnfrei! Soll die zum Spinnfischen, Grundangeln, stippen sein?? 

Mal aus meiner Erfahrung: Ne ordentliche normale Rute, möglichst leicht, nicht zu lang, Mittelklasse, passt auch für Kinder.

Es macht doch keinen Sinn, einem Stippi was in die Hand zu drücken, mit dem man selbst nicht fischen würde...selber achtet man doch auf Gewicht usw...einem Kind wird der Arm noch viel schneller lahm.

Ich würde halt nur nicht grade ne Kohlefaser High End nehmen, sondern eher auf Robustheit achten.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Wenn du ne Rute mit ca. 180cm Länge hast oder jemanden Kennst, der eine hat oder alternativ in nen Laden gehst und dort eine suchst, drücke sie dem Kind in die Hand und schau, ob es damit umgehen kann. 
Wenn es gut geht, kannst du etwas in dem Bereich kaufen. In dem Bereich findet man eher was, was man auch selbst verwenden kann.

Wenn es dem Kind dann doch keinen Spass mehr macht, hat Papa wenigstens noch was zum spielen.:m

Die Rute meiner Kleinen war ein Geschenk. Man kann sie aber trotzdem gut auch von Boot aus nutzen. Sie macht sogar mir Spaß, auch wenn es nichts besonderes ist.


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten,

die Rute sollte zum Spinnfischen sein....überwiegend zum Forellenangeln.
Das mit der Länge stimmt.....da wäre 160cm vielleicht doch nicht verkehrt da der hebel besser ist. Vom Material her sollte Sie vor allem leicht sein und leichtere köder wie Minnows und 2-4er Mepps werfen können. Bitte keine Tele....eine zum Stecken oder aus einem Stück

Vielleicht nicht die ganz High Tech Rute aber 50 Euro darf Sie kosten.....
wäre halt toll wenn es für 5-6 Jährige was gutes gibt und nicht immer nur den Plastikquatsch.


----------



## spike999 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

ich hab mal was rausgesucht,vielleicht ist es ja passend

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BARSCH-RUTE-REDOUTABLE-BASS-SMILE-1-60m-5-20gr-von-PEZON-MICHEL-ILLEX-/391009131106?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5b09f5da62

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Nakashima-20-1-60m-5-20g-Wg-/151490789292?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item23458dffac


----------



## jranseier (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Warum nicht die Jackson STL X-Pro Lite Spin ist zwar 1,98m lang, das dürfte jedoch noch passen.

ranseier


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Von Sportex gibt's jetzt auch spezielle Kiddie-Spinnen. Heißen "Youngstar".


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelrute für Kinder?*

Ja die Jenzi und die Sportex sehen echt gut aus, soetwas habe ich gemeint, ich werde eine von beiden nehmen....wenns funzt dann mache ich hier nen Bericht  Danke


----------

